# Canning jar residue



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently purchased a book "Encyclopedia Of Country Living" by Carla Emery.
I highly reccommend it.
It said that if you get a white residue on the outside of your canning jars when they come out of the pressure canner to just add some white vinegar to the water in the PC before starting the cycle. The residue is minerals in the water that precipitate out of the water under high heat and the vinegar will stop it from happening. I have had that white residue and now know what it is.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes that works well, and if you do get some residue on outside, just wash off with vinegar water...have had it in the inside also and soaked and scrubbed with vinegar water...


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

There is one negative to the addition of vinegar to the canning water and that is that the extra acid seems to work on the finish of the rings. A time or two in the vinegar bath can have them looking like they're 9 or 10 years old. It's just appearance at first, but then they seem to rust quickly.

It was much simpler to add vinegar to the canning water, but have since decided to just add vinegar to the water that I use to wipe off the jars/threads the next morning.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Marilyn said:


> There is one negative to the addition of vinegar to the canning water and that is that the extra acid seems to work on the finish of the rings. A time or two in the vinegar bath can have them looking like they're 9 or 10 years old. It's just appearance at first, but then they seem to rust quickly.
> 
> It was much simpler to add vinegar to the canning water, but have since decided to just add vinegar to the water that I use to wipe off the jars/threads the next morning.


I have noticed that my rings have been rusting quickly. This must be why. Thanks for mentioning.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Using vinegar is an _old_ time-tested remedy. It's also in your canning manual.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Our Carla! I believe she used to be a member here.

At the time I joined this forum, she had recently passed and there was a memorial thread for her.

She was the best.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I put the empty jars with that film on them in my laundry tup with some water and white vinegar. It takes the deposits off easily. I suppose if you wanted to give a "canned" jar with film as a gift, you could just wipe off easily with a paper towel dipped in vinegar. Once it dries the smell is gone and the jar, clean. Otherwise, I don't worry about it.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I just use a damp microfiber towel to wipe each jar as I put them away.

No need to use vinegar that will ruin the rings or aluminum pressure canner.

Citric acid takes care of any build up that wont come off otherwise


----------

